# Hell House Cemetery Lives!!



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Awesome work! One of the best I've seen in a while.


----------



## MJDeadzines (Oct 17, 2006)

very nice! All those ghosts are cool! I bet they look very freaky at night.


----------

